# spazz



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

this one is really blurred....spazz is the hairless, mocha is brown(cant see her too well in the picture).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

precious babies!!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww! I have a ferret named Spazz, spelled the same way but sometimes she has been known to earn an extra 'z' from her immense spazzness.

He looks like Bert ^o^


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah my spazz used to be a lot more hyper than she is now. she used to run on the wheel so fast shed lose control and trip, jumpin around all over the place. shes slowin down now because of her age tho. ;p still has bursts of energy every now and then tho.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Seems like most hairless I hear of are hyper little things. Bert is quite the spazz himself XD


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwe they are so cute.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I miss my hairless.


----------

